# Komme nicht ins BIOS!



## SanAndreas87 (3. März 2018)

Guten Tag, wie ich bereits mal in einem Thread kurz geschrieben hatte, hatte ich mir vor 1-2 Wochen ein i5 2500k + GA-P67A-UD3P Mainboard zugelegt. Ich habe jedoch ein Problem ,was ich erst gestern festgestellt habe, nämlich gibt es keine Möglichkeit, ins BIOS zu kommen.
Genaue Beschreibung:
Wenn ich den PC hochfahre, kommt erst  so ein "buntes" Bild (sieht bisschen seltsam aus, ca. 1 Sekunde da), danach steht oben links " Loading Operating System" und nach ca. 2-3 Sekunden ist bereits das Windows 10 Logo da. Ich habe während der gesamten Zeit des Hochfahrens die Buttons F11, F2, F8, F9, ENTF, Pause und ESC gespammt. Hab F1-F12 auch alles einzeln getestet.
Übrigens kommt gar nicht dieses "GIGABYTE" Logo-Bild, was immer kurz vor dem Windows Logo kommen sollte.
BIOS zurücksetzen sollte wenn möglich die letzte Methode sein da ich mir weder mein System noch meine Festplatte verschießen möchte und aktuell keine Gelegenheit habe ein Back-Up anzulegen.

Grüße !


----------



## Schwarzseher (3. März 2018)

Das wird warscheinlich an der Option Fastboot im Bios liegen.Da startet das System so schnell das oft keine Einstellung im Bios mehr möglich ist.

Klicken Sie unten links auf das Windows-Symbol und wählen Sie im Start-Menü die "Einstellungen" aus.

Unter der Kategorie "Update & Wiederherstellung" finden Sie nun den Punkt "Wiederherstellung".

Klicken Sie unter "Erweiterter Start" auf den Button "Jetzt neu starten", wird das UEFI gestartet.


Schnellstart Option unter den Energieoptionen könnte man auch mal deaktivieren.


----------



## konsolen/pczocker (3. März 2018)

Wenn_die_Tastatur_an_einen_USB-Hub_angeschlossen_ist_stattdessen_direkt_am_Mainboard_anschließen_und_die_verschiedenen_USB_Ports_durchprobieren._Ansonsten_eine_andere_Tastatur_versuchen._Manche_(z.B._welche_mit_RGB)_funktionieren_nur_richtig_nach_dem_Systemstart.
Und_das_Forum_akzeptiert_gerade_keine_Leerzeichen._Nur_weil_China_kurzeitig_das_"N"_zensiert_hat,_muss_man_ja_nicht_gleich_auch_was_zensieren.


----------



## wuselsurfer (3. März 2018)

SanAndreas87 schrieb:


> nämlich gibt es keine Möglichkeit, ins BIOS zu kommen.


Handbuch ( http://download1.gigabyte.eu/Files/Manual/mb_manual_ga-p67a-ud3p_e.pdf ) Seite 31:


> To access the BIOS Setup program, press the <Delete> key during the POST when the power is turned on. To see more advanced BIOS Setup menu options, you can press <Ctrl> + <F1> in the main menu of the BIOS Setup program.


und die Hinweise von Schwarzseher beachten.


----------



## claster17 (3. März 2018)

Wenn Windows zu schnell lädt, sorgt man einfach dafür, dass Windows nicht geladen werden kann. Steck die Festplatte/SSD ab.


----------



## drstoecker (3. März 2018)

Cmos reset und dein Problem ist gelöst ganz einfach!


----------



## SanAndreas87 (3. März 2018)

@Schwarzseher
Hab ich versucht, ich lande dann aber bei der Problembehandlung von Windows 10 beim Neustart. Kann dann halt die üblichen Sachen auswählen wie System zurücksetzen, Beenden und Windows 10 fortfahren, oder PC herunterfahren usw. das übliche Problembehandlungs Menü halt.

@drstoecker ein was cmos?

@wuselsurfer Hab's bereits mit der ENTF Taste probiert. Übrigens erscheint bei mir das Bild nicht, was auf Seite 32 zu sehen ist.

@claster17 Dann kommt bei mir nur ein kleines Boot-Menü wo ich ein SATA Anschluss zum Booten auswählen muss (einmal kam auch irgendwas mit inaccessible Boot Device)

@konsolen/pczocker   Bin mit dieser Tastatur bereits öfter ins BIOS gekommen - mit mehreren Systemen


Aber danke schon mal für die Antworten!


----------



## Schwarzseher (4. März 2018)

Bist du als das Windows Menü kam Unter Problembehandlung/Erweiterte Optionen/Uefi-Firmwareeinstellung  gegangen?
Oder schau mal hier in ein Video dort wird das anschaulich erklärt:YouTube

Evt. hilft hier auch dieses Fastboot Utility:GIGABYTE Latest 9 Series Software Utilities

Wenn garnix geht dann eben doch die Holzhammer Methode und ein Cmos Reset auch wenn man nicht möchte.Nützt ja nix


----------



## SanAndreas87 (5. März 2018)

In diesem Menü konnte ich UEFI Firmwareeinstellung erst gar nicht auswählen, an der Stelle war irgendwas anderes mit "Windows Starteinstellungen" oder so, als ich den auswählte kam ich auch nicht ins BIOS.

Ich hab mir dieses Programm Fastboot mit dem dazugehörigen App Center gestern installiert, konnte darauf jedoch nichts machen und nichts einstellen. Nichts war auswählbar und nichts wurde angezeigt (hab aber gelesen, dass das Programm mit Windows 10 ohnehin nicht so ganz klar kommt)

Bleibt mir ohne diesen Reset nichts anderes mehr übrig? Was riskiere ich eigentlich damit?


----------



## SanAndreas87 (5. März 2018)

Ich kann ja nochmal kurz erläutern wieso ich ins BIOS muss, vielleicht kann mir jemand da anderwertig helfen ohne ins BIOS zu kommen (vorrübergehend):
Meine R9 Fury ist momentan im PCI x4 1.1 Slot eingebaut, da sie wenn ich die im PCI x16 3.0 Slot installiere, ich die beiden SATA Slot überdecke, in der meine beiden Festplatten sind. Ich habe noch andere SATA Slots auf dem Mainboard, stecke ich die Festplatten (einer von denen hat Windows) dann in ein anderen Slot um und baue die Grafikkarte in den x16 Slot ein, bootet Windows überhaupt nicht. Es kommt nur die Meldung "INSERT A BOOT DEVICE AND PRESS ENTER". Es kommt nichtmal ein Menü wo ich ein SATA Port zum Booten oder so auswählen kann.
Habs danach mit einem PCI Sata Card probiert den mir ein Freund freundlicherweise gab, über den gab es schon mehr Erfolg, ich kam "halbwegs" ins Windows rein (es kam schon Windows Logo und so), danach kam jedoch die Meldung "Ein Fehler ist aufgetreten" mit diesem Smiley ") und als Fehlermeldung stand "INACCESSIBLE BOOT DEVICE". Hatte Ehrlich gesagt bisschen Eier flattern, ob ich meine Festplatte damit weggeschossen habe. Hab dann die R9 Fury wieder in den x4 Slot angeschlossen, die beiden Festplatten wieder in den ürsprünglichen SATA Anschluss und siehe da - alles funktioniert. Ist halt doof dass meine Graka jetzt sehr, sehr, sehr beschnitten läuft. Und deshalb muss ich ins BIOS, da ich gelesen habe, dass ich damit die Bootreihenfolge ändern kann/muss.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich zu diesem Problem heute noch ein seperaten Thread erstellen mit etwas mehr Details.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. März 2018)

Probier nochmal folgendes: halten Sie vor dem Klick auf „Neustart“ die Umschalttaste fest und wechseln im daraufhin erscheinenden Auswahlmenü über Problembehandlung – erweiterte Optionen zu UEFI-Firmwareeinstellung. Nach einem Neustart bootet Ihr PC direkt ins BIOS-Setup.
Bei manchen Intel-Mainboards reicht es, den Rechner am Ein/Aus-Knopf abzuschalten, bevor das Betriebssystem startet – manchmal mehrfach hintereinander. Irgendwann meldet das BIOS, der Start sei gescheitert, und fragt ausdrücklich nach, ob man Fastboot abschalten wolle.


----------



## SanAndreas87 (5. März 2018)

Hier das kommt bei mir DSC_0158[1].JPG - hochgeladen am 05.03.2018 | ImageBanana

Das mit dem Ausschalten bevor das Betriebssystem kommt versuche ich mal nachher


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. März 2018)

Vielleicht wurde Win ja nicht im Uefi Modus installiert bei dir ka.
Cmos Reset wäre aber immernoch die einfachste Methode.


----------



## SanAndreas87 (5. März 2018)

Wie genau gehe ich da vor und was sind die Risikien?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. März 2018)

Entweder man nimmt die Bios Batterie kurz raus.Dazu den Rechner vorher stromlos machen,also Netzteil abschalten und power Button drücken bis alles dunkel ist am Board(stromlos).
Oder man steckt einen Jumper auf dem Board um so eine kleine Steckbrücke.Musst du in die Beschreibung schauen wo der genau ist.
Risiken?Kaum welche.Bis auf die Tatsache das eben alles wieder auf standardwerte zurückgestellt wird.Musst du mal schauen das du die Festplatten danach wieder auf AHCI stellt und ob der Ram noch auf die vorherigen Werte läuft.


----------

